# Melanoma Vaccine (Oncept)



## madcatter (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone here has had any experience with the vaccine?

My 7 yo golden Lucky was recently diagnosed and we are contemplating using it.

Also, the price I'm being quote is ~800/vaccine - does this seem like the going rate?

Thanks,
Cathy


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Would it work if the dog already has the disease? If so than get it STAT!


----------



## madcatter (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Mika,

Yep - the vaccine is actually a treatment. We are waiting on the results of a couple of tests to confirm the cancer is really melanoma and to stage the cancer (the oncologist doesn't consider it a good choice for stage 3 or 4)

Cathy


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would get it then especially if the Oncologist recommends it!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

A year ago, a client of ours had a dog with a melanoma we removed on his nose leather. He received the melanoma vaccine at Angell Memorial in Boston and is still doing well.


----------

